# NYPD Slaps Cyclist With The Biggest Red Light Ticket We've Seen



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

http://www.businessinsider.com/nypd-slaps-cyclist-with-1555-ticket-2012-10

they surly treated that cyclist like sh*t. Hopefully its not going to be a normal thing in NYC.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I hope it DOES become a regular thing in NYC. Becuase I can speak from experience that cyclists in NYC are some of the biggest poster children for bad cyclist behavior around. 

Blew through light after light with headphones on so loud he was oblivious to being pulled over, as noted in this article:

Brooklyn bicyclist fined $1,555 during a single traffic stop - NY Daily News

We are our own worst enemy in this little battle and its about damned time those who continue to turn the gun back towards US wind up being the ones shot.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, I believe he ran 3 red lights. So a $1500 fine would be fine if that is what the law says. If the cost of the fine is stated in writing before this guy was ticketed, then I don't see anything excessive about this.

What would be excessive and wrong would be to give him a $1500 fine because the officer felt like it. I would hope he was following by the book.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

RkFast said:


> I hope it DOES become a regular thing in NYC. Becuase I can speak from experience that cyclists in NYC are some of the biggest poster children for bad cyclist behavior around.
> 
> Blew through light after light with headphones on so loud he was oblivious to being pulled over, as noted in this article:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

There are 2 ways to change the mentality of certain cyclists that blow through stop signs & red lights:
1) They crash hard
or
2) Hit them in their wallet hard

I prefer #2.

Cyclists claim they want the respect on the road... so, they best way to get the respect is follow the rules (laws) of the road (and additional specific laws, where specified).


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

we're talking about nyc. following the rules doesn't get you respect, it just means you're less likely to get in trouble with cops.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

pone said:


> we're talking about nyc. following the rules doesn't get you respect, it just means you're less likely to get in trouble with cops.


One has to ask the question as to why the cop didn't pull over the cyclist after the first offense. Letting it go for 3 lights is not exactly serving the public by not taking such an obvious menace to society off the road. If the cyclist had run down a pedestrian on light 3, the cop(s) would have been looking pretty stupid. They also would have likely lied about it. 

Bottom line is the guy was an idiot with no awareness of his surroundings (especially wearing headphones) so in this case probably deserves a ticket(singular), but as every cyclist in NYC knows, the cops are dicks.


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

The problem in this article is that cops just made an example of a poor guy. they should have stopped him after first red light. Cops are able to catch up drivers for doing 90 on highways but they can not catch up to a cyclist...

NYC cycling laws are very poorly written (wonder why, but it's obvious:idea 
I think if New York wants to play this game, they need to issue special licenses for cyclists.
When you buy a bike no one even bothers to tell you the rules, I can bet you that most people don't know that you cant have 2 earbuds but just one, also you must have at least one arm on the handlebar. Driving car is privilege. Riding bike is your right. Pedestrians do not respect rules, and none get tickets.

Have some dignity, don't act like you never ran a stop sign or red light. Stop being such hypocrites.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't think cops drive a Prius as a highway patrol car.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

*Effin' hipsters*'. These "cyclists" are miles apart from the average RBR joe. If you're not from here, you wouldn't understand. I echo an earlier posters comments about them being poster children for bad behavior.... but then again pedestrians rule the road here.


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

i don't know if hipsters, as a group, are anywhere near the worst riders in the city. they just look like pricks.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

unnamedny said:


> Have some dignity, don't act like you never ran a stop sign or red light. Stop being such hypocrites.


Thats not the point. Of course everyone has done it. But you can blow lights all day long and still be cycling in a safe manner. Perhaps you blow the light at a T-Bone intersection with no traffic from the sidestreet, or perhaps you came to a light, slowed, clearly saw there was no traffic, and proceeded on. 

What point IS.....BLOWING lights, without even a tap of the brake, with earphones in, so oblivious to the world that the rider didnt notice a cop pulling him over goes beyond carring yourself on the road safely. 

You got "NY" in your name, so if youre from NYC you know what goes on here.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

unnamedny said:


> when you buy a bike no one even bothers to tell you the rules, I can bet you that most people don't know that you cant have 2 earbuds but just one, also you must have at least one arm on the handlebar. /QUOTE]
> 
> hey Einstein...you know that when you buy a car, the dealership doesn't explain the rules of the road either.
> 
> ...


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

RkFast said:


> Thats not the point. Of course everyone has done it. But you can blow lights all day long and still be cycling in a safe manner. Perhaps you blow the light at a T-Bone intersection with no traffic from the sidestreet, or perhaps you came to a light, slowed, clearly saw there was no traffic, and proceeded on.
> 
> What point IS.....BLOWING lights, without even a tap of the brake, with earphones in, so oblivious to the world that the rider didnt notice a cop pulling him over goes beyond carring yourself on the road safely.
> 
> You got "NY" in your name, so if youre from NYC you know what goes on here.


That's not what happens, cop just wanted to give him a fat ticket so he let's the guy ride through 3 lights and then he pulls him over. I have to agree that cops are dicks in NYC. 

I have a few friends who got tickets for almost stopping at ALL way stop signs an deserted intersections. Few friends who got speeding tickets at work zone because cop stood with radar at 35mph mark and he got ticket for doing 55mph in 50mph mile zone. I got a few tickets when I went to get a parking ticket from Muni meter as well.



> "Still, $1,555 is way, way more than drivers end up paying for, say, driving really, really fast on streets where children live."
> 
> Read more: NYPD Slaps Cyclist With $1,555 Ticket - Business Insider


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> unnamedny said:
> 
> 
> > when you buy a bike no one even bothers to tell you the rules, I can bet you that most people don't know that you cant have 2 earbuds but just one, also you must have at least one arm on the handlebar. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

unnamedny said:


> Hey Hawking if 15 year old steps into the dealership, guess what, no one is selling him a car. Well can you tell me if anyone is banned from cycling on the streets?


'hey, Hawking'...good one. I may use that in the future...

while cyclists appear to have the 'right' to use publicly-funded roads, the government can restrict access to cyclists at its discretion. for example, you can't ride on the interstate...

fwiw, courts have restricted the use of bikes to certain individuals. for example, repeat offenders who ride while intoxicated and have caused bodily harm.

and the last time I looked, riding a bike isn't covered in the Bill of Rights.

so, the evidence seems to indicate that riding, like driving, is a privilege.

and while the cops in NY may be douches and are unfairly targeting cyclists, the guy in question is a douche as well. he should just pay the fine and shut up.


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> 'hey, Hawking'...good one. I may use that in the future...
> 
> while cyclists appear to have the 'right' to use publicly-funded roads, the government can restrict access to cyclists at its discretion. for example, you can't ride on the interstate...
> 
> ...


Well good point. I guess there are ways to restrict someone. Freedom of speech has restrictions as well as right of bare arms. Same way you can restrict someone walking on sidewalks. Let's just say that Car is more of a privilege than a bicycle. Just to point it out, he did pay the fine.
.

"*The takeaway? Think twice before pleading guilty to duplicative traffic violations, like this cyclist did. Chances are you can convince a judge to drop the dupes if you protest the ticket face-to-face.

Read more: NYPD Slaps Cyclist With $1,555 Ticket - Business Insider
*


----------



## Tobey69 (Oct 12, 2012)

I would hope he was following by the book.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

unnamedny said:


> Oxtox said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Hawking if 15 year old steps into the dealership, guess what, no one is selling him a car.
> ...


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> unnamedny said:
> 
> 
> > when you buy a bike no one even bothers to tell you the rules, I can bet you that most people don't know that you cant have 2 earbuds but just one, also you must have at least one arm on the handlebar. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

RkFast said:


> unnamedny said:
> 
> 
> > Thats completely disingenuous, becuase you make it sound like cyclists are innocent in all this and those "dick" cops just suddenly have a hard-on for them.
> ...


----------



## centralparkbikes (Oct 16, 2012)

The funny thing is that we have to obey traffic lights even in the car-free areas. 
NYPD has gone wild


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

unnamedny said:


> RkFast said:
> 
> 
> > You make it sound like cops need to pull over every cyclist and give them tickets, just because they know you broke the rules 20 min ago. How often do you unclick your shoes for a full stop in front of all way stop sign. I'm not saying he does not deserve the ticket (I got one for sidewalk riding few years back, btw). He does, but not $1500.
> ...


----------



## Mack98 (Oct 16, 2012)

I would hope he was following by the book.


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

I wonder if this guys were following the book
http://brooklyn.ny1.com/content/170...nypd-over-rough-arrest-at-jewish-youth-center


----------



## mada97 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm about to become really hated here. But good for the cops! I'm sick of hipsters (and others) on bikes running red lights, stop signs, going thee wrong way ect. It's gotten to the point where I'm actually almost hit stopping at red lights and stop signs by other cyclists on a routine basis.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

Full story wasn't written correctly. Any case......... bike cyclist was charged for 1st offense and court cost and other two will be waived.

Some cracker jack lawyer already using predatory ticketing as defense.


Like I said in other posts, NYC can never have a bike culture, We are too much in a hurry .


----------

